# ماهي تركيبة المسحوق الذي يُستعمل في غسالة الأوتوماتيك



## دمحا لموش (5 يوليو 2009)

إخواني الأكارم ماهي تركيبة المسحوق الذي يُستعمل في غسالة الأوتوماتيك وكيفية تحضيره
وإن أمكن أريد الأسماء الصناعية والعـلمية الكيميائية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 يوليو 2009)

اللف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شريف بحر (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكمممممممممممممم


----------



## fantom2006 (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى الكرام انا بشتغل فى عمل المسحوق الاتوماتيك تايد واريال فقط
وده ايمالى لمن يهمه الامر[email protected]


----------



## fantom2006 (1 مارس 2010)

*للحياة طعمان (اجملهم حين نعيشها لله خالصة لوجهه الكريم*

:30::30::30:خوانى الكرام والله انا اعرف طريقة التركيبه وكنت بشتغل بيها لفترة قريبه جدا
بس انا اليومين دول فى ناس قالتلى انى ده حرام وانا والله بسعى انى
انزل دار الافتاء المصرية عندنا واسأل 
ولو مفهاش حرمنيه ان شاء الله هعرضها بكل التفاصيل واماكن البيع للمنتجات
وطريقة العمل ومستعد للمساعدة
ان شاء الله معلش سامحونى انا اسف:28::28::28:


----------

